# Portable RC Track for 1/18th racing



## Zootmaster

Hello All,
I'm looking for info on portable RC tracks. I'm interested in starting a business traveling to fairs and promotional events. I'm looking for info on building or buying a track, drivers panel and other. Are there companies that build these tracks? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## hankster

Might ask here ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Minreg

Sounds great.
Set that up near one of those funnel cake/powdered sugar concession stands.
No need to go any further.


----------



## hankster

Funnel cakes and RC racing... can it get any better?


----------



## CClay1282

hankster said:


> Funnel cakes and RC racing... can it get any better?


ez chairs on the drivers stand! lol


----------



## DJ1978

hankster said:


> Funnel cakes and RC racing... can it get any better?


Don't forget the elephant ears!!!


----------



## DJ1978

Zootmaster said:


> Hello All,
> I'm looking for info on portable RC tracks. I'm interested in starting a business traveling to fairs and promotional events. I'm looking for info on building or buying a track, drivers panel and other. Are there companies that build these tracks? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Russ


They had a nice one at the I Hobby Show at the Losi booth. 
It was at a nice level for just having fun.
Were you planning on running organized races or just letting people bash?
Indoor out door carpet would be your best bet. Even if you put it at ground level, the variation in the ground underneath will make for good racing. You just have to decide how big you want it. Standard width for carpet is 12ft. That would be good and get it however long you want. 16 -20 ft would be great. Make the jumps out of Plywood and have them predrilled for specific spots on the carpet. cut the carpet on three sides to come up and over the jumps. You can hold it to the jumps with velcro and hold the jump in place with tent stakes. This set up would work on grass, dirt and even asphalt. You could hold the track in place on asphalt with velcro also. Don't make the jumps too big, You want even the most inexperienced drivers to be able to get around the track.
Drivers stand would not need to be much if you need one at all. If you don't have one, then anyone can drive including those who might be handicapped and in a wheel chair. You could have small risers for smaller drivers to stand on.
BEST investment you could make is in a canopy big enough to cover your whole operation. That way when it rains and people are scrambling for a place to go.. the go to your event because it is protected.
What vehicles are you thinking of using? Make sure they are on Spektrum systems... that way you never have to worry about a kid in the neighbor hood next door messing up your race day.
Hope this helps gets you started. I have given this a lot of thought and have much more information if you would like. I actually wrote a business plan up for something similair.
Shoot me an email if you want to talk some more.. or we can talk here.
Dan


----------



## logon

You are absolutely right.


----------



## Rembrandt

go to www.mircorelaty.com or call 515-295-2159


----------

